# Continental 4000 S Tire Pressure Recommendations



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

What is the best tire pressure for the new Continental 4000 S tires?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

123prs said:


> What is the best tire pressure for the new Continental 4000 S tires?


80-120 psi


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I'd say start at 100 lbs as this seems to be a good compromise between ride quality and performance in tight turns.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not enough information*



123prs said:


> What is the best tire pressure for the new Continental 4000 S tires?


That would depend on your weight and the tire size. If you weigh 220 lbs (100kg) and ride on 20 mm tires, then you probably need 140 psi (9.5 bar) to prevent pinch flats. Of course your bike will handle like crap, you'll have poor traction, and your tires will wear quickly. OTOH, if you weigh 120 lb (55 kg) and are riding 25 mm tires, then 80 psi (5.5 bar) will probably be more than enough. Also, if you "ride heavy" you need more pressure than if you "ride light." If you've properly chosen your tires for your weight, then rnhood's advice is a good starting point. 

The general guidance is that if you need much more than 110-120 psi (7.5-8 bar) to prevent pinch flats, then you need wider tires, or at least to learn how to "ride light."


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

While very appropriate for tires in general, it happens that the GP 4000S are made exclusively in the 23mm size (700x23c)... With no choice on width, pressure depends solely on weight. 100 psi ought to be OK if you're light enough (under 170?), but if you're 200+, you might want to pump that up to a 115-120 psi mark...



Kerry Irons said:


> That would depend on your weight and the tire size. If you weigh 220 lbs (100kg) and ride on 20 mm tires, then you probably need 140 psi (9.5 bar) to prevent pinch flats. Of course your bike will handle like crap, you'll have poor traction, and your tires will wear quickly. OTOH, if you weigh 120 lb (55 kg) and are riding 25 mm tires, then 80 psi (5.5 bar) will probably be more than enough. Also, if you "ride heavy" you need more pressure than if you "ride light." If you've properly chosen your tires for your weight, then rnhood's advice is a good starting point.
> 
> The general guidance is that if you need much more than 110-120 psi (7.5-8 bar) to prevent pinch flats, then you need wider tires, or at least to learn how to "ride light."


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I weigh ~170lbs and I've been riding GP4000S's for the past 8 months at 110-115psi.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Sine I weigh about 145, 100 psi should work well for me.


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

207lbs and been riding @ 120 PSI for years. GP 3000, GP4000, GP4000 Chili. Sad to say my weight has been a tad higher on occasion.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Mashmaniac, I echo your response*

Everything except your weight, I weigh about 215, but have used the same series of tires, same psi for many years now, including the GP 4000 S. Oh yes, rode the Attack / Force tires in addition to those you state. Can't say as I have ever had pinch flat with these tires and pressures.



Mashmaniac said:


> 207lbs and been riding @ 120 PSI for years. GP 3000, GP4000, GP4000 Chili. Sad to say my weight has been a tad higher on occasion.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

It also depends on whether the GP4000s is clincher or tubular. I have been riding a 25mm GP4000s tubular at 95 psi for several months now and I weigh 190 lbs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*GP 4000 S sizes*



Svooterz said:


> it happens that the GP 4000S are made exclusively in the 23mm size (700x23c.


That's funny, because I see 25 mm tires for sale at more than one supplier.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> That's funny, because I see 25 mm tires for sale at more than one supplier.


No, he's right. I checked the Conti site, 'cuz I thought the same as you. The 25's are GP4000 tires. The GP4000S models are only being made in 23. Seems silly to me, but the ways of the business world are often silly.


----------



## BikeBuzz (May 22, 2008)

I'm 215# and run the new 4000(s) at 100 frt and 105 rear. At 120 on a not smooth road they bounce me around ALOT!!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm pretty light 140# and I just pumped mine up to 100 psi from around 80-90. It made a pretty big difference in performance and comfort. It feels so much better.


----------

